# How many pages do 100 ml of color print?!



## 7amasha (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm calculating the cost per page, so how many pages do 100 ml of each color print? (a full color A3 and A4 page) if am using Epson stylus 1400 with CIS?
Thank you in advance,
Ahmad


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

To many unknowns to answer this.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure about the 1400 but a 4450 at 1440x1440dpi, 7pl/drop in monochrome mode uses 0.225ml for a 10cmx10cm black square. Work it out


----------



## 7amasha (Sep 21, 2011)

skdave said:


> To many unknowns to answer this.


I think of printing a full color A4 page....?


----------



## nagi (Mar 21, 2011)

1oo ml will do approx 280 pages


----------

